# Nhà thầu cung cấp & lắp đặt máy lạnh Âm trần Daikin Inverter dòng Gas R32 mới FCFC Series



## adkytl (2 Tháng mười một 2019)

*Điều hòa Cassette Daikin - Model mới ra mắt 10/2019:*

*Điều hòa Âm trần FCFC 40/50/60/71/85/100/125/140 DVM* vừa được Daikin giới thiệu và cho ra mắt vào tháng 10/2019. Model mới sẽ có dãy công suất rộng hơn từ 1.5HP đến 6.0HP và thiết kế gọn nhẹ hơn model trước, giờ đây người tiêu dùng sẽ có thêm nhiều sự lựa chọn với mức giá hấp dẫn







*Thương hiệu sản xuất máy điều hòa không khí hàng đầu thế giới:*

Nhà sản xuất máy điều hòa không khí hàng đầu thế giới với bề dày lịch sử gần 100 nắm. Daikin được cả thế giới biết đến với những sản phẩm chất lượng cao và sự tiên phong trong giải pháp công nghệ nhằm mang đến cho người tiêu dùng những tính năng công nghệ mới, thân thiện với môi trường,…






Daikin tại thị trường Việt Nam luôn vững vàng với vị trí số 1 ở tất cả các dòng sản phẩm: Dòng điều hòa treo tường dân dụng, dòng Âm trần, Tủ đứng, Giấu trần nối ống gió, Áp trần, Multi,…đã chúng minh được chất lượng vuột trội và dịch vụ chăm sóc khách hàng tốt nhất.

Được sản xuất và nhập khẩu nguyên bộ từ Thái Lan. Đây là quốc gia sản xuất điều hòa Daikin lớn nhất tại Đông Nam Á, chuyên cung cấp cho toàn bộ khu vực này. Phần lớn điều hòa Daikin chính hãng được sản xuất tại Thái Lan, Malaysia, Việt Nam, số ít được sản xuất tại Czech.

*Công nghệ Inverter tiết kiệm điện:*






*Điều khiển từ xa mới với thiết kế đơn giản, gọn nhẹ:*

Loại điều khiển từ xa với thiết kế đơn giản nhưng hiện đại, lớp vỏ ngoài màu trắng sáng dễ dàng hòa quyện vào bất kì không gian nội thất nào. Thao tác trên điều khiển cũng rất đơn giản, chỉ cần làm theo chỉ dẫn.






*Sử dụng dòng môi chất lạnh mới nhất R32 trên các sản phẩm cao cấp của Daikin:*

R-32 là môi chất lạnh thế hệ mới có khả năng truyền nhiệt hiệu quả và giảm thiểu tác động đến môi trường. R-32 truyền tải nhiệt rất hiệu quả, có thể giảm tiêu thụ điện năng lên đến xấp xỉ 10% so với máy điều hòa không khí sử dụng môi chất lạnh R-22. Hơn nữa, so với các môi chất lạnh được sử dụng rộng rãi hiện nay như R-22 và R-410A, thì R-32 có khả năng làm nóng lên toàn cầu chỉ bằng 1/3 và có tác động rất ít đến môi trường.

Tại nước ta: Với dòng máy điều hòa thương mại (Âm trần, tủ đứng, Áp trần, Giấu trần, Multi,..) thì chỉ có duy nhất Daikin sử dụng môi chất lạnh tiên tiến nhất này.














*Liên hệ tư vấn miễn phí giải pháp điều hòa không khí cho công trình của bạn:*






*ĐẠI LÝ DAIKIN TP.HCM - CƠ ĐIỆN LẠNH ÁNH SAO*

Địa chỉ : 107/1/3 – Đường TCH35 – KP5- P.Tân Chánh Hiệp  – Q.12 -Tp.HCM
VPGD: 702/59A Lê Đức Thọ, P15, Q.Gò Vấp
HOTLINE hỗ trợ về kỹ thuật : 0909 400 608  Mr Việt
Email báo giá chi tiết: maylanhanhsao@gmail.com
WEBSITE: _maylanhanhsao.com _


----------

